# 2008 Nike Hoop Summit



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

One of my favorite basketball events will take place April 12 in Portland (Ore.): the Nike Hoop Summit, which will be televised on Fox Sports live at 3 p.m. CDT.

The Hoop Summit, if you've never seen or heard of it, pits a team of top U.S. high school seniors against a team of international 19-and-under players representing each of the FIBA zones: Africa, Americas, Asia, Europe and Oceania. The international team has yet to be named, but this year's U.S. team is:

Al-Farouq Aminu (Norcross H.S. / Norcross, Ga. / Wake Forest) 
Jerime Anderson (Canyon H.S. / Anaheim, Calif. / UCLA); 
Ed Davis (Benedictine H.S. / Richmond, Va. / UNC) 
Demar DeRozan (Compton H.S. / Compton, Calif. / USC); 
Tyreke Evans (American Christian / Aston, Pa. / Undeclared); 
Drew Gordon (Archbishop Mitty H.S. / San Jose, Calif. / UCLA);
Jrue Holiday (Campbell Hall H.S. / North Hollywood, Calif. / UCLA); 
Scotty Hopson (University Heights Academy / Hopkinsville, Ky. / Undeclared); 
Malcolm Lee (John W. North H.S. / Riverside, Calif. / UCLA); 
Greg Monroe (Helen Cox H.S. / Gretna, La. / Georgetown). 

As I said, the World team hasn't been named yet, but some previous players to take place include: (2007) Nemanja Aleksandrov, Petteri Koponen, Aleksandar Ugrinoski, Omri Casspi, Alexis Ajinca, Nicolas Batum; and (previous year highlights) Dirk Nowitzki, Fabricio Oberto, Luis Scola, Yi Jianlian, Roko Ukic, Dan Gadzuric, Andrea Bargnani, Antonis Fotsis, Tony Parker, Jerome Moiso, Mohammed Saer Sene, Bostjan Nachbar, Sergio Rodriguez, Vlad Radmanovic...you get the idea.

The game tends to be much more intense than the usual all-star games we see at this time of year. There are several days (I think a week, actually) of practice before the game, and it shows. You're not looking for alley oops or behind the back passes here, but for wins. 

If you're a fan of international competition, you've got to watch this game. I'll keep my eyes open for updates.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

luther said:


> One of my favorite basketball events will take place April 12 in Portland (Ore.): the Nike Hoop Summit, which will be televised on Fox Sports live at 3 p.m. CDT.
> 
> The Hoop Summit, if you've never seen or heard of it, pits a team of top U.S. high school seniors against a team of international 19-and-under players representing each of the FIBA zones: Africa, Americas, Asia, Europe and Oceania. The international team has yet to be named, but this year's U.S. team is:
> 
> ...



Depending on who suits up for the international team I honestly think it will be a close game. Nor Brandon Jennings, or BJ Mullens? Were they not invited, or declined to play?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

bball2223 said:


> Depending on who suits up for the international team I honestly think it will be a close game. Nor Brandon Jennings, or BJ Mullens? Were they not invited, or declined to play?


I'm not sure, but I assume they were invited. 

I am certain it will be a good game, though. Almost every year is a close game. This is really serious basketball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nice to see that USA basketball is slurping UCLA's recruits. Whatever. Jennings and Mullens should be there over Drew Gordon and Malcolm Lee.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

HKF said:


> Nice to see that USA basketball is slurping UCLA's recruits. Whatever. Jennings and Mullens should be there over Drew Gordon and Malcolm Lee.


maybe theres a reason?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Priest said:


> maybe theres a reason?


Like they declined, for example...or had schedule conflicts. It's a bit silly to read too much into a roster of high school kids for an event during the school year.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

The World Team has been announced. I wouldn't be surprised if there are a few changes, as often at the last minute someone has visa problems. But this is the team as announced. Four of these players are international citizens, but play high school ball in America. (The Hoop Summit does this pretty often, presumably because it's easier to get kids to play when they don't have to arrange for visas just for the event.)

Guards:
6’0” Diego Gerbaudo (Real Madrid / Argentina), 
6’3” Devoe Joseph (Pickering H.S., Ontario / Canada), 
6’4” Zygimantas Janavicius (Zalgiris Kaunas / Lithuania)
6’6” Aleksandr Kolchenko (BC Khimik / Ukraine)

Forwards:
6’6” Emmanuel Negedu (Brewster Academy, N.H. / Nigeria), 
6’8” Samardo Samuels (St Benedict’s Prep, N.J. / Jamaica), 
6’10” Serge Ibaka (CB Hospitalet (Spain) / Congo), 
6’10” Angel Garcia (East Chicago Central H.S. / Puerto Rico)
6’11” Tim Ohlbrecht (Bamberg / Germany).

Centers: 
7’1” Alexis Ajinca (Heyers-Toulon / France)
7’4” Boban Marjanovic (Hemofarm / Serbia).


----------



## Larrylegende (Aug 16, 2005)

Hello everybody
French fan here. Sorry for my terrible english.

I would like to watch the Hoop Summit (saturday FSN Northwest) and Alexis Ajinça (now at 240 lbs !) but i'm in France. Can you help me please ?

Sopcast, TVU ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Remember, all those interested, today is the Hoop Summit. It's televised in the U.S., at least, on FSN.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Larrylegende said:


> Hello everybody
> French fan here. Sorry for my terrible english.
> 
> I would like to watch the Hoop Summit (saturday FSN Northwest) and Alexis Ajinça (now at 240 lbs !) but i'm in France. Can you help me please ?
> ...


Streaming links are not allowed on this site, sorry.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

So who is everyone most excited to see in the Hoop Summit? 

I have to admit that it's Devoe Joseph for me, because he's signed with my hometown Minnesota Golden Gophers for next season and I want a sneak preview.

But I'm also curious about all the World team guys (except Samuels, only because I've seen him a few times).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This is legal

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=207187&cl=7360905&ch=207401&src=sports


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Joseph and Ajinca are intriguing prospects


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Derozan is ridiculously talented

Way too many TOs in this game


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

HB said:


> Way too many TOs in this game


I suppose that's what comes of 3 days of practice, plus the pressure of knowing a breakout performance can really improve your stock.

Ibaka is really, really athletic. I mean, wow.

Gerbaudo and Janavicius are sure struggling with the USA guards' pressure.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Marjanovic, the big Serbian, seems to be very active and to be doing the right thing, but never able to convert or put in nice shots. I don't know if it's the athleticism of his opponents that's bothering him, or what. But there have been a few shots of his that seemed great, but then rushed or just awkward for no reason.

The lack of quality guards is really obvious in this game, with the World using four bigs in recent minutes. But that's no way to help when you're already getting killed while using two guards--dropping to one isn't going to do any good.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

There is your highlight HB, talking about three Tar Heels. :biggrin:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yeah we did dominate that game. Nice to see


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not liking the way Joseph seems predisposed to go to the hoop when he maybe shouldn't. (I say this as a Gophers fan.) He's so small and relatively frail, it seems he's going to have to show a little bit of discretion.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Unfortunately this has become a blowout.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, but it won't necessarily remain one. It's a 16-point game, yes, but it was something like 12 in the first half and they cut it to 3 by halftime. There is an entire quarter left.

That said, I'm guessing USA will keep this up. As I've said all along, it's the guards that are just too much for the World. They really should've selected more ball-handlers.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's just not a competitive game in the second half, but it's not like I was expecting it, too much on the line for some guys to not try to look good instead of focus on the game.


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

I dont get to see the game, my FSN network is acting gay.
God dang satelite tv. =[


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm curious how a network can act gay, but I guess I'm a little curious, too.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

not a great game


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

No, but I still liked it more than I like the annual all-star games and look forward to next year's.


----------

